# House of Faith



## cunningplan (Feb 5, 2016)

Nice little bungalow but the inside a little too new for me, there was still food in the fridge which was switched on, all you had to do was turn the water on and live there, spent about a hour in here, just as we got back to the car a van pulled up, a fella jumped out and asked why we had been in his neighbors house, I said I was interested in old buildings,we told him we hadn't been inside, he was great and said the owner had bought a new house and just left everything. He had given their phone number to people who were interested on buying it but she just couldn't be arsed :O

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/albums/72157664052442972

























































Jar of holes anyone???




















Nuts anyone??





Cheers, more soon


----------



## tazong (Feb 5, 2016)

crazy - just unreal - some people have more money than sense - but nice photos


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hard to believe someone would just walk away from here, but it happens. Looks like they even left their car behind. Maybe one to go back to once some decay has set in.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 5, 2016)

Too new maybe, but so much to see. Nice shots


----------



## HughieD (Feb 5, 2016)

Mmmmm. Wondering if this was just the wrong side of the line...


----------



## krela (Feb 6, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Mmmmm. Wondering if this was just the wrong side of the line...



Me too. Hope the neighbour gets them to lock it again.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 6, 2016)

tazong said:


> crazy - just unreal - some people have more money than sense - but nice photos



No, just somebody walking away from a dead husband/partner and leaving tangible reminders of happy (or sad) times behind. If you really study what one sees in this hobby, that scenario is all too common unfortunately.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 6, 2016)

Great find Cunningplan, some really nice stuff left behind  lovely pics also!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 6, 2016)

Now that's a nice house. Just ready for someone to move in. Nice photos.


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 6, 2016)

The amount of people asking if this is derelict on here an on other sites is insane, ive had it all day! :O
its not lived in, has large amounts of decay outside, an this comes from being abandoned a good few months last year, the owner refuses to sell it, because she has enough money!

One of our nicer finds Cunningplan! good shots!


----------



## tazong (Feb 6, 2016)

mockingbird said:


> The amount of people asking if this is derelict on here an on other sites is insane, ive had it all day! :O
> its not lived in, has large amounts of decay outside, an this comes from being abandoned a good few months last year, the owner refuses to sell it, because she has enough money!
> 
> One of our nicer finds Cunningplan! good shots!



To be fair to the people that are asking these questions - the majority of sites people see are in a very derelict condition - these sites are almost untouched - almost perfect and its not unfair in my opinion to ask the question.
These sites do come along but are very rare, i dont think you should knock people for being a little inquisative maybe sceptical?

If you look at the pictures - it could have been taken from your own house - i think maybe because there so fresh from decay thats why questions are asked?


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 7, 2016)

tazong said:


> To be fair to the people that are asking these questions - the majority of sites people see are in a very derelict condition - these sites are almost untouched - almost perfect and its not unfair in my opinion to ask the question.
> These sites do come along but are very rare, i dont think you should knock people for being a little inquisative maybe sceptical?
> 
> If you look at the pictures - it could have been taken from your own house - i think maybe because there so fresh from decay thats why questions are asked?



I am not knocking anyone, but sadly places like this are about just take time looking, luckily for cunningplan an myself we work with another explorer who is a good friend, an we all do tonnes of research together to find new places, an sites that wouldnt make the forum often, I agree many are so derelict that they are far gone, i agree it is perfect almost pristine but if you look around the owners grabbed anything of modern times an left, if only people knew the history but sadly this wont be discussed here, as it saves the place from being "looted" an vandalised, sure people can be skeptical but there is no difference in this place to a place abroad which is pristine, these places do exist in the UK aswel as abroad.


----------



## tazong (Feb 7, 2016)

I thank you for the reply and in a way i understand , i was going on a planned trip this weekend to a lovley place but it got posted on a forum location wise - it got robbed blind of all its treasures -police were called and police tape everywhere the site has been completely trashed.
I love urbex and i love vistiing sites - as much as i would love to visit a site like this - keep it under your hat - i would rather it was untouched than a bunch of theives come and rape it.
As far as research goes i spend hours and hours every week looking for new locations even as far as scanning google maps for possible places.
Me being a sole person who does solo explores i i know i will never find the cream unless i am very lucky - i just enjoy the experince?


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 7, 2016)

tazong said:


> I thank you for the reply and in a way i understand , i was going on a planned trip this weekend to a lovley place but it got posted on a forum location wise - it got robbed blind of all its treasures -police were called and police tape everywhere the site has been completely trashed.
> I love urbex and i love vistiing sites - as much as i would love to visit a site like this - keep it under your hat - i would rather it was untouched than a bunch of theives come and rape it.
> As far as research goes i spend hours and hours every week looking for new locations even as far as scanning google maps for possible places.
> Me being a sole person who does solo explores i i know i will never find the cream unless i am very lucky - i just enjoy the experince?



To be honest everytime myself cunningplan my other half an our friend plan a trip, we have a few locations like these under our hat, its only when we pull the trigger do people realise, but this comes from intense research constant driving an generally not looking on forums for all the old places, an places people have been to.
This is securely under our hat! of course the experience is what makes it great! I did PM you aswel just so you know


----------



## tazong (Feb 7, 2016)

I read your your pm and did respond - AS mr spock once said live long and prosper
and i mean that in the nicest possible way lol
#


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 7, 2016)

Looks like this place has brought up a good discussion. To be honest it's not much different to church manor we did the end of last year! If you look at the first photo yes there's a car, it it's going to take a lot of work to get it out as the entrance is so overgrown. At the end of the day it's what the fella said. "She's got too much money to worry"
Also thanks for the good comments


----------



## dead format (Feb 9, 2016)

What was the car? Looks kind of metro-esque


----------

